# It's fledgling season



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Having already rescue a fledgling from my cat, I thought I'd share this great tip for anyone who finds a fledgling that can't fly properly in their garden. 

The correct advice is to put it back as the parents will still be caring for it until it can fly properly. When we find one we put it on the garage roof to keep it safe, but not everyone has that opportunity so I thought I'd post this idea which I saw on a wildlife site a few years ago.


----------



## EmmyRVN (Apr 28, 2014)

Really good advice. My only addition to that is that if there are any wounds on the bird at all, especially if it has been caught by a cat, taking it to your vet for them to give it some antibiotics before returning it may save its life. Most young birds rescued in this way will die from septicaemia (blood poisoning) from the bacteria in the mouth of the cat, this sudden death 24-48 hours later used to be accredited to 'shock'.

These little ones are generally sturdier than you think!x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Or shock! Fortunately my garden is catproofed and my cats don't hunt, so if they ever catch a bird unlucky enough to come into the garden, it's usually a fledgling and they haven't a clue what to do with it. 

Cadbury just brought it to me and put it on the floor. I checked it over thoroughly, obviously, and there was no damage and no injury, so just popped him on my garage roof and observed every 10 minutes. He'd gone after an hour. Just needed time to get over the experience. :2thumb:

Anything in the house is ignored. We have a family of Woodmice who live in our garden and once or twice we've found a couple in the house, but we have to catch them, the cats just watch them with interest.


----------

